
Ask HN: How to find iOS apps statistics? - bijbij
Hi everyone,
I know Apptopia service but is there better alternative? How can one find if they are trustworthy?
======
bijbij
Can any one explain apptopia idea or algorithm for computing downloads and
revenue of apps?

------
meir_yanovich
if you talk about revenue , there is none . just estimation sites

